# scorps



## ace#74 (Oct 4, 2007)

hi all iam gettn a flinders range scorp soon and would like to know how deep and what sort of substrate should i use i have some fine vermiculite is that ok if i mix it with sand
and how often should i feed it


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Oct 4, 2007)

Check out Bylo's site www.greenscorpion.com.au there's caresheets on there.


----------



## Dan123 (Oct 4, 2007)

i wouldent use vermiculite. safer to follow bylos advice and use a mixture of sand and peat.


----------



## Brettix (Oct 4, 2007)

You use straight peat moss or mix it with sand,3 crickets a week is fine


----------



## PhilK (Oct 5, 2007)

50% sand 50% cocofibre. Don't use peatmoss as it is harvested from peat bogs, and they aren't a renewable resource.

3 crickets a week is fine but there are some weeks where your scorp won't eat. Check out www.thegreencscorpion.com.au or also the Aussie Scorpion Forum


----------



## DiamondAsh (Oct 5, 2007)

*This is one of my setups, should be perfect for the housing you need.






*


----------



## Brettix (Oct 5, 2007)

PhilK said:


> 50% sand 50% cocofibre. Don't use peatmoss as it is harvested from peat bogs, and they aren't a renewable resource.
> 
> 3 crickets a week is fine but there are some weeks where your scorp won't eat. Check out www.thegreencscorpion.com.au or also the Aussie Scorpion Forum


Philk cocofiber is a form of peat that what i use.you can buy it in hard blocks and soak it in water and it expands.
and it called cocofiber core peat block.and is mould resistant.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 5, 2007)

That setup is a little wet and rainforest for the more arid loving _elongatus_ I would've though...


----------



## DiamondAsh (Oct 5, 2007)

PhilK said:


> That setup is a little wet and rainforest for the more arid loving _elongatus_ I would've though...



*Yeah, I'm still getting used to adjusting the water level, but it is a lot drier at the rear of the tank, despite that being where the pipe is.*


----------



## PhilK (Oct 5, 2007)

This is how mine is kept. False bottom system, peat/sand mix. Its just made a scrape under a rock, no burrow.


----------



## ace#74 (Oct 6, 2007)

is the false bottom a must in a 25cm by 25cm by30cm tank if so do i put rocks in the bottom and a pipe then pour water into it?


----------



## ace#74 (Oct 6, 2007)

would bunnings have coco fiber


----------



## DiamondAsh (Oct 6, 2007)

ace#74 said:


> is the false bottom a must in a 25cm by 25cm by30cm tank if so do i put rocks in the bottom and a pipe then pour water into it?




*Yes, a false bottom should be able to be made to fit any tank size unless you're keeping your scorps in fast food containers.*



ace#74 said:


> would bunnings have coco fiber




*Bunnings sell everything, you'll find bricks of several different types there.*


----------



## hornet (Oct 6, 2007)

elongatus are very hardy, do well in a peat/sand mix or a co**** sand. Give them a hide and keep the substrate under it moist. Can use a false bottom, probably keep them going for longer.


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 6, 2007)

at bunnings we sell everyhing  and if we dont have something, we will order it in for you!! so yes in other words you can get coir peat bricks at bunnings  (coco fibre, peat, and a little bit of sand all mixed and ready to use after you wet it!) i use it for my pede! loves it. although i should add more sand.


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 6, 2007)

could any1 post how to set a false bottom up, i am also getting a flinders ranges scorp and want 2 set 1 up? also would a 1ftx1ftx1ft enclosure be fine wen fully grown?and 3 crix a week? wat size? sorry to kinda go off the topic 4 a minute

thanx in advance


----------



## ace#74 (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah a pic would help


----------



## PhilK (Oct 7, 2007)

Go to any scorpion sites. Or Google 'false bottom'


----------

